
Ask HN: Why does HN have no ARIA labels nor titles? - deepstream
These things are quite useful for accessibility, which the HNers talk about a lot as important. Wondering why their favorite news forum doesn&#x27;t have any?<p>I once lived next door to a gardener &#x2F; landscape architect who had an awfully messy garden. He said that&#x27;s the way it always is.
======
bhalley
HN follows the "First Rule of ARIA Use"[1] making ARIA attributes unnecessary.

[1] [https://www.w3.org/TR/using-aria/#firstrule](https://www.w3.org/TR/using-
aria/#firstrule)

